# Mac Lc 575



## Imdbombboarder (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok well their was this garage sale. And they sold a whole bunch of comps but you know not every one. So one that they didnt' was a lc 575. Im a pc person but wanted to see this thing since it was free and all. So i gotta mouse and keyboard and a power cord. Well i grabbed a keyboard outta a pile, and i know oyu have to start this thing up with the keyboard triange button on the top right. Well when its all plugged in with the keyboard, the mouse, and the power cord next to the off and on button on the back. So when i push the triangle it doesn't start up..is their a combination of keys i have to press to start it...or is their another plug...or umm...i dunno...er is the motherboard shot...when i plug it in a here a quick buzzing sound like the mac is getting power but it just doen't start...help???


----------



## Harry Johnson (Sep 2, 2004)

I would check the clock battery on the motherboard. The older all in one macs won't start up if that battery is dead.


----------

